# Detective Special



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

I posted a few weeks back as I was beginning my search for a Detective Special. I finally found the one. Bought a 1968 blued beauty from a guy in Kentucky. Picked it up Friday. It is a beauty. I am sure the gun had been fired, but not a mark or scratch and the checkering is perfect. Chambers and bore had no marks. Even got the original (slightly beat up) box. 

Cleaned and oiled it and took it and my P-38 to the range with my son yesterday. I gotta say it is a blast to shoot, but it is going to take some time to get good with this thing past 5 or 6 yards. I'll try to post up some pics later today. 

On a side note, while at the range my son and I were taking a break and an older gentleman came into the handgun side. He looked to be late 60's or early 70's. Walked a little slow and stooped a bit. He had a long gun in a case and had been shooting it on the rifle range. He opened the backpack he was carrying and pulled out a S&W .40. He took his time and loaded up. As I am watching him he gets three clips loaded and placed one in the gun and two on the deck. He runs his target out to about 12-14 yards. Suddenly, he takes his stance at low ready, draws up quidkly and proceeds to put his first clip into about a 4"-5" circle. Pops the clip, and proceeds to do the same with the other two. He then notices I am watching and kind of smiles and says "not bad for and old man, huh?" All I could say was, pretty damned good for any man. He packed up and left. I looked over at my son and he just says "well damn." 

All I can say is, if somebody breaks into this old guy's house and he can get to his S&W, the guy is in deep kimshee. It was fun to watch. 

Pics and better range report on the DS later.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Hey! Us old geezers can STILL shoot!

Bob Wright


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Bob, yeah this guy was living proof of that. As I said, he was not a big guy, moved kind of slow, and was a little stooped. But when he got that S&W loaded, his body language changed and he moved very confidently and smooooothly...It was fun to watch.

Anyway, I thought I would post a couple shots of the new (to me) DS. She's not anything extraordinary, but she is in great shape and I know we all like our gun porn...So here you go.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:drooling:Enjoy your new revolver while I sit here and drool over these pictures. Good luck with it.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Nice photos of a classic snub-nosed revolver.

There's something special about those little Colts that no other gun, even the svelte S&W M-36 can't quite match.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Bob Wright


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations on a great find!

Here's your classic Dick Soecial's cousin, the Cobra.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah I like it. Feels great in the hand. Like I said, going to take some range time to get dialed in with it. Now maybe a ... 1911 :smt033



Captain Crunch said:


> Congratulations on a great find!
> 
> Here's your classic Dick Soecial's cousin, the Cobra.


So is that a .357? Oustanding looking spcimen.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My Grandfather was a Captain of Detectives in Trenton NJ for many years. I inherited his Colt Agent BUG 38. What a great little shooter it is. Very accurate from 15 yards. The only bad part is I never got to shoot it with him.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*My Det Specials*

hi , here are pics of two of my Det Specials , I carry one or both on social events , enjoy they can be alot of fun to shoot, zorro


----------

